# SMY God Mod Price Drop + SMY 260W Now Available.



## Gizmo (3/2/15)

My favorite mod for the 2015 has a nice price drop with the arrival of the 260W






*New Price R1750.00 ( 22% Decrease ) Save R500.00
*
*New SMY260 Mod Now Available*

*



*
*Only R2350.00*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/2/15)

BTW the SMY 260 also features

Support 0.3ohms-4ohms
1.5A fast charging
shorted protection


----------

